# Best headphone at 3k



## gautam_das (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello digit!
I'm looking for a good pair of headphones at 3000 rupees.

Key points to consider - 

1. It should be over-the-ear as I'm not very comfortable with the in-the-ear.

2. It should be comfortable enough for a long time hearing. It takes about 6-7 hours by bus to reach my home-town from my study-town. So, maximum 5-6 hours of comfortable hearing would do.

3. I'll be using it with my smartphone most of the time so a low impedance one will be better.

I'll buy it online.

From other threads of this forum, I've found samson sr850, audio technica ath-m20x are good options in this range. From the internet, I've found sennheiser hd419(at amazon it was about 2750 bucks a few days ago but now its about 3350 bucks) is also a good option. If the hd419 is a better option than the other two, I'd like to spend the extra 350 bucks more.

Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

I'll buy it in first week of july.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 23, 2016)

Get the 419.


----------



## gautam_das (Jun 24, 2016)

Ok....thanks


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2016)

get it from eBay at 2.5k

Sennheiser Headphone HD 419 | eBay


----------



## gautam_das (Jun 24, 2016)

I've found it in croma at 2450 bucks.


----------

